# drop checker?



## chilled84 (4 Feb 2010)

My drop checker seems to be staying at a dark green colour, Do you think its the 4dkh solution i bought from AE? I have been told people have been haveing problems with the stuff.


----------



## Nelson (4 Feb 2010)

i've had two lots from AE and no problems.i think it's just the odd one.
have you tried increasing the co2 gradually each day to see if theres any change in the drop checker.
also keep an eye on your fish.


----------



## chilled84 (4 Feb 2010)

yeah i have just today gone from 3bps to 4bps and no change, ill try 4bps tomo and see. Keep you posted!


----------



## JamesM (4 Feb 2010)

Drop checkers and BPS is a good way to start off, but there is no better method than watching the plants and livestock. Just remember to give it a good two or three hours between changes as the results wont be immediate. BPS can also vary from regulator to regulator, bubble counters, tubing, even bottles, so don't read too much in to what other people are running. I myself run 6 or 7 bps on a 70 litre tank, but I know others have gassed their fish at 3bps running similar equipment. Plant mass and lighting is also another factor. I have to reduce my bps after a heavy trim or the fish aren't too happy.


----------



## chilled84 (4 Feb 2010)

Yeah, totally agree, waite a few hours before ajusting more. Im running a jbl reg at 3ps on a 4ft by 2ft by 1ft and a half tank with loads of plants and 2x36w lights. Just cant see why drop checker has not vhanged, Plants surely cant be useing it all up already. lol. Good if it is.


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Feb 2010)

I my personal opinion bubble rate is pretty much useless, for my Rio 125 the bubble rate is so fast that I can't even count it lol I do have a bubble counter but I use it just to ensure the CO2 is running, as I have a special Hydor Powerhead diffuser at the back of the tank just below the filter intake which breaks the CO2 into very tiny bubbles, for me the best diffuser but not the easiest one to hide.


----------



## chilled84 (5 Feb 2010)

Now then, I pushed pbs up to 6 bps today with no change at all in drop checker colour. strange, possible flow i think? Going to have to try and get a hydor.


----------



## Garuf (5 Feb 2010)

It could be that your reagent is out of date. have you tried using it with tap water to see if it's out?


----------



## chilled84 (5 Feb 2010)

No i have not tried that yet, should i? If i dont get a change im gona have to contact AE as im not the first to have this prob.


----------



## Garuf (5 Feb 2010)

Yeah you should give it a whirl. The diffuser is very inefficient so it could be that.


----------



## Stickleback (5 Feb 2010)

If the fluid in your drop checker goes clear, does that mean very high CO2? I only changed the fluid a couple of days ago?


----------



## Garuf (5 Feb 2010)

No, yellow. If it's going clear the reagent has degraded and is useless to you.


----------



## chilled84 (5 Feb 2010)

rufus_blackwell said:
			
		

> If the fluid in your drop checker goes clear, does that mean very high CO2? I only changed the fluid a couple of days ago?


Is it possible to get back on track with my thread?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (6 Feb 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> rufus_blackwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chilli

OK - What colour is your DC showing - take it out of the tank and place it in front of a piece of water paper.

Regards
paul.


----------



## chilled84 (6 Feb 2010)

I havr the jbl drop checker, it has has a white backround already, it shows, lime green nand thats where it stays no matter what my bps or time of day lol.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (6 Feb 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> I havr the jbl drop checker, it has has a white backround already, it shows, lime green nand thats where it stays no matter what my bps or time of day lol.




That ok where it is - but if you increase your bps the colour should change, I bet you (sportmans bet) that if you move the DC around the tank (various position) will show different colours - this means there are varying levels of Co2 gas within the water column.

Regards
paul.


----------



## chilled84 (6 Feb 2010)

I have done that mate, I have had it on all sides of tank, going to try it right next to the co2 outlet and see what happens then lol. Gona try and get a hydor too,


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (6 Feb 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> I have done that mate, I have had it on all sides of tank, going to try it right next to the co2 outlet and see what happens then lol. Gona try and get a hydor too,



What happening now - should have changed colour by now.

Paul.


----------



## chilled84 (12 Feb 2010)

still not change lol. It just stays the bloody same, Moved it loads too, Near difuser and everything,  :?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (12 Feb 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> still not change lol. It just stays the bloody same, Moved it loads too, Near difuser and everything,  :?



Chilli

Take the diffuser out of the tank before you go to bed and check it when you get up in the morning - lets see if it goes back the original colour prior to being placed into the tank, tell me what the colour is in the morning, if its change colour pop it back in prior to the co2 switching on and put it right above the diffuser, then tomorrow night half way through your Co2 period tell me the colour.


Regards
paul.


----------



## chilled84 (13 Feb 2010)

Ok paul, The colour was dark green in the morn out of the tank. I put it back in and tonight it was a pee green/ yellow bud. its strange. I think im just not getting my co2 to disperse properly.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (13 Feb 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> Ok paul, The colour was dark green in the morn out of the tank. I put it back in and tonight it was a pee green/ yellow bud. its strange. I think im just not getting my co2 to disperse properly.



This proves that where you placed the DC tonight co2 is getting there, take it out again - let it go dark green again - put it in the tank again tomorrow, but put it in another spot. To keep a record of where you have placed the DC, get a piece of paper, draw a rectangle (this is your tank) and mark on where the DC has been and the colouration observed, then analysis your results.

Regards
paul.


----------



## chilled84 (13 Feb 2010)

Cheers paul, How you been anyways. Love your waterchange artical! 10 points.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (13 Feb 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> Cheers paul, How you been anyways. Love your waterchange artical! 10 points.



Cheers matey

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (14 Feb 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> chilled84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chilled 

Did you take the Dc out this morning and have you put it back in tonight - what colour is it and did it go in a different place within the tank.

Regards
paul


----------

